# It was a setup



## DCBluesman (Nov 6, 2006)

Eagle spent some of his down time talking about a new blank that he built a month or so back.  Somthing about .012" sine waved aluminum and cutting, gluing, clamping... Well, he sent it to me to turn into a pen.  The best part of the whole thing is HE LIKES IT. [8D]












Thank you for looking, particularly those who add a comment. [8D]


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

Whew!  Now that's really something!  WOW!

What's the kit?


----------



## Dario (Nov 6, 2006)

AWESOME!!!  Good job both of you![8D][^]


----------



## chisel (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks good. It goes well with that kit.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a nice piece of art!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a great looking pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like a trigonometry problem to me!  I understand Eagle's blanks about as much as I do trig, but I like the results of this far better than trig! []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Eagle spent some of his down time talking about a new blank that he built a month or so back.  Somthing about .012" sine waved aluminum and cutting, gluing, clamping... Well, he sent it to me to turn into a pen.  The best part of the whole thing is HE LIKES IT. [8D]
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking, particularly those who add a comment. [8D]



Lets put it this way, I like this one a lot better than the one I am working on.[]
I don't plan on making many more of these.
It took 4 attempts to get the aluminum to bond to the bloodwood.
As usual your fit and finish is fantastic!
If you have the time and inclination.
Would you take a picture of it in natural light with a neutral background.We all know you are color blind( there are some who have just learned it) I cannot ask you to adjust the colors on the picture because as you say "what would I adjust them to?"
This is a pen also done with aluminum on a platinum kit.
Note the aluminum does not look "white"



Thanks for being the "guinea pig"
What kind of price tag are going to put on that pen if I may ask?


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 7, 2006)

Very, Very nice!!!  I don't think that I have that much patience.


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Very freakin cool! Reminds me of hotrod pinstriping.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Lou,

That is amazing...I like the way the lower barrel inlay intercepts it self and not on the top...a very pleasing shape as well to compliment the design of the inlay...super job[]


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking pen guy's. The blank looks fantastic as does the pen. Great job guy's.
Andy


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice, that's the first sedona I've seen made that I liked.  I'm not crazy about the rounded ends, but this works.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice pen from a great blank.  Great work to both of you.


----------



## TBone (Nov 7, 2006)

Eagle, you continue to amaze me with both skill and ideas.  Great job on the turning also Lou.  Beautiful pen.  I agree with Skye, reminds me of pinstriping


----------



## pete00 (Nov 7, 2006)

well, all i can say is "what a team" great work......pete


----------



## gerryr (Nov 7, 2006)

Who do I congratulate on that beautiful work?  Eagle or Lou?  Must be both.  That's a stunning pen, great design and naturally great craftsmanship by both of you.  

That looks like a Satin Nickel Sedona.  Do I win the prize?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 7, 2006)

That is sweet! Kudos to you both.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job, Lou!!!


Sure glad YOU got the aluminum!!!  You made it look Fantastic.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 7, 2006)

Beautiful work as always Lou.  Question:  How hard is it on your tools to turn aluminium?


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 7, 2006)

NPGJ[]


----------



## TomJ (Nov 7, 2006)

That is absolutely fantasctic!

Tom J


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 7, 2006)

Super looking pen, great job Lou!  I really love the blank Eagle, another great job!!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, Magoo... you've done it again![] Great blank, Eagle and nice job on it, Lou! Eagle, FWIW, the aluminum doesn't look white on either of my monitors. It looks like aluminum.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 7, 2006)

I really like it (and the other aluminum pen Eagle posted, too).

I'm not sure if the makes sense (the way I'm going to say it), but it looks like the lines curve horizontally toward the ends of the pen (along the lower part of the lower barrel and upper part of the upper barrel) but in the vertical dimension toward the middle.  Maybe I'm missing something, but that sounds pretty difficult -- sure looks worth it, though.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />I really like it (and the other aluminum pen Eagle posted, too).
> 
> I'm not sure if the makes sense (the way I'm going to say it), but it looks like the lines curve horizontally toward the ends of the pen (along the lower part of the lower barrel and upper part of the upper barrel) but in the vertical dimension toward the middle.  Maybe I'm missing something, but that sounds pretty difficult -- sure looks worth it, though.


The blank is a hex sided blank , the are six cuts resulting in 12 "lines".
If you are confused, don't worry, so was I.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy, this is my cup of tea.  I post 'em and Eagle answers the hard questions. [8D]

First, thanks for the views and comments.  I probably have garnered more than my share of the applause for this one. (But I'll take it!)

The aluminum turns pretty easily as it is only .012" thick.  Eagle will have to explain why the "lines" of aluminum go in the direction they do.  I just try to cut the shape to enhance the flow.

As for taking an outside shot against a neutral background, that won't happen today.  It's raining.  

Price?  Well, I'm anticipating it will be one of a kind, so I'm kinda thinking $350.  I just hope I don't have to part with it too soon.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 7, 2006)

Hows your supply of blackwood?
I think I can do it in brass also.


----------



## emackrell (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW what an amazing pen!  That is really cool.  I don't know which is more stunning, the blank itself or the workmanship on the pen.  Well done to you both.

Lou, did you finish it so that you can still feel the aluminum when you hold it?  And how DO you finish aluminum, anyhow?

Cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Ausdan (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job on both blank and pen - well done to both of you![]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very interesting and well done.  My favotite pens usuaually incorporate a mixture of different materials. Looks like you got this blend right.


----------



## clthayer (Nov 7, 2006)

Stunning work, to the both of you.

Christian


----------



## chigdon (Nov 7, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## ashaw (Nov 7, 2006)

As always great job for both of you on the pen.  Love the design and finish product looks great.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 12, 2006)

I received a couple of emails wondering if the sides not shown were total chaos.  Here they are.  You decide. [8D]



<br />



<br />


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 12, 2006)

Lou and Eagle,
Wow, fantastic collaboration.  I still have two of Eagle's "sexy blanks" (I think that's what they're called, the hourglass figure type).  I'm saving them for when I am a better turner.
Rob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Lou and Eagle,
> Wow, fantastic collaboration.  I still have two of Eagle's "sexy blanks" (I think that's what they're called, the hourglass figure type).  I'm saving them for when I am a better turner.
> Rob


Thanks you for my 1/2 of the compliment Rob.
I recall how you came across thse blanks. I think you can take the plunge and try at least one to find out  how easy they are to turn.
If further "experience" is necssesary you can wait another 6 months. after all you have two[]

I any event, like Lenno says,Don't worry, we'll make more!"
Certainly this




<br />


Looks better than this




<br />


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice.  Who said trig would be worthless?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Very nice.  Who said trig would be worthless?


I have no idea what trig is, I was lucky to get out of algebra II after 3 years and an audit.(Wound up with a 98 average with a teacher who was blind. Miss Lomabardi I think of you often.You did what 3 sighted people could not do.)


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 12, 2006)

Eagle,
Your precision blows my mind.  I tried my first laminated pen and messed it up royally.
Maybe I will try one soon, but I have such a backlog to go through first.  I haven't been able to turn for a while, with this stinkin' back acting the way it has been.  I've been taking something of a sabatical, trying to wait it out, but it doesn't seem to be getting better.
Rob


----------



## bnoles (Nov 12, 2006)

What can I add other than another..... WOW!

Simply beautiful!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 13, 2006)

They all look fantastic you have great skill Eagle well done to you and LOU.[]


----------

